# Watch the Aston Martin Vulcan Be Built



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The Aston Martin Vulcan is the British automaker's take on a hardcore, track-only supercar like the McLaren P1 GTR and Ferrari FXX K. While McLaren and Ferrari took a more aggressive approach, Aston Martin created a stunning piece of art that is powered by a naturally aspirated 7.0-liter V12 that's good for 800 horsepower. There's no hybrids or turbochargers here: The Vulcan is raw power in its finest form. It's the most extreme vehicle Aston Martin has ever made and it's truly incredible.

Carfection gets an inside look at the gorgeous supercar being built and the amazing sound that its monstrous V12 engine makes. Well done Aston, well done
























source carbuzz


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

WOW - just awesome & only £1.5m !! :doublesho i'll have 2 plz


----------

